
Khan Academy is patenting A/B Testing - kahnomo
http://news.slashdot.org/story/16/01/01/1859257/khan-academy-seeks-patent-on-education-ab-testing
======
andrewclunn
SO basically controlled experiments to gauge the effectiveness of educational
programming. There's no way that this hasn't been done before. I mean
really... And if it truly hasn't... that would be even more depressing.

